# water sprite Maddness



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

I once had two water sprites floating on the top of my tank, now I have a blanket of sprites taking over ! Wonder if I should bunch them together, and plant them in the substrate?? or If anyone want to buy or trade let me know?


----------

